# Chart Audit pricing



## tsmith (Oct 4, 2008)

I am trying to set some pricing for my consulting business and would appreciate any input.  Do you generally package services for chart audits or charge on a per note basis?  If it is per note, what is a competitive rate?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 7, 2008)

tsmith said:


> I am trying to set some pricing for my consulting business and would appreciate any input.  Do you generally package services for chart audits or charge on a per note basis?  If it is per note, what is a competitive rate?



It depends. I've done it several different ways - sometimes by the chart note which can be between $20-$40. (Normally, per chart is more $$$)

Remember your time is valuable, your an expert in your field - take that into account always! As well as how much time is involved, and travel if any.

You can charge flat rates i.e. $xxxx for first provider, each additional provider $xxx 

or even by the hour... if by the hour $100/hr is competitive... if not too low! I've gone as high as $200/hr and as little as $100/hr.

There's so much that can stem from auditing! it's unreal...... not just "coding accuracy" but what about the financial impact it has if they are severly overcoding or undercoding? what happens if you find a problem, i.e. insurance isn't paying according to their contract for the last 5 years. ANYTHING can happen - remember that. Keep your options open, and be available and ready because they'll ask you for additional help and services.


----------



## ambergary (Oct 8, 2008)

ARCPC9491 said:


> It depends. I've done it several different ways - sometimes by the chart note which can be between $20-$40. (Normally, per chart is more $$$)
> 
> Remember your time is valuable, your an expert in your field - take that into account always! As well as how much time is involved, and travel if any.
> 
> ...




ar what is the cpma after your name and how do you get it?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 8, 2008)

certified professional medical auditor  www.doctorsmanagement.com

good luck!


----------



## demetriary (Oct 8, 2008)

ARCPC9491 said:


> certified professional medical auditor  www.doctorsmanagement.com
> 
> good luck!



Did you take a class with this company or you work for them?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 8, 2008)

I took a week course and their exam. Very informative. Shannon Smith was the instructor.


----------



## ruhood (Oct 8, 2008)

AR - I took a quick look at the website.  This informtion may be there, but I didn't find it.  Are there yearly membership dues and CEU requirements for maintaining certification?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 8, 2008)

It's under the NAMAS link - national alliance of medical auditing specialists - yes you do need ceu's and there are dues.


----------



## thewormdad (Oct 21, 2009)

ARCPC9491 said:


> certified professional medical auditor  www.doctorsmanagement.com
> 
> good luck!



AR - it appears you have also taken AHCAE's auditing practicum.  Comparing the two educational experiences, which has helped you the most with your work?  How are they different?


----------

